# Hayling's Island



## Dan Crawford (7 May 2009)

Heres a shot of my optiwhite which i set up for last years festival. All these plants are the original ones, just grown a bit. It's a nice little jungle and i love jungles   I've got a trio of breeding Bettas in there just for fun.

1ml TPN+ per day
1ml EasyCarbo per day
50% WC when i get a chance
11w Arcpod and 18w LED for 8hrs


----------



## Joecoral (7 May 2009)

Looks great Dan, I do like a nice jungle!
How do the betta's get on, I thought you could only keep male and female in the same tank whilst they spawned, then you had to seperate them again?


----------



## JenCliBee (7 May 2009)

Looks superb 


That is the rule for bett'a joe but he may well be getting away with it becasue of the jungle scape, plenty of room to not come in contact with each other lol


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 May 2009)

Cheers.

Yeah, they get on fine, theres plenty of space to hide etc and he generally sits in the corner building a nest all day and then chooses which one he wants to mate with LOL both the chicks are up for it so happy days Mr Betta! If there is too much aggression i can whip them out, lord knows i have plenty of tanks LOL


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> he generally sits in the corner building a nest all day and then chooses which one he wants to mate with LOL both the chicks are up for it so happy days Mr Betta!



Lucky sod 

Looks great Dan!  Are you going to keep it for this year's show, or rip it down and do another?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 May 2009)

I think i'll do another one quite soon


----------



## andy (7 May 2009)

Any ideas what species of Betta they are Dan ?


----------



## Themuleous (7 May 2009)

U sure love the nano's hey Dan? 

Sam


----------



## TDI-line (7 May 2009)

Dan, i really must say, ummm, nice tank.


----------



## rawr (7 May 2009)

I'm a big fan when it comes to the jungle side of things. It looks nice, different fish choice too.


----------



## samc (7 May 2009)

nice little jungle. nice size cube too, bet thats nice to scape

oh and whats the big one too the right


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2009)

Liking the Cube Dan but do prefer the one on the left 
I will be at FOF this year for sure


----------



## John Starkey (7 May 2009)

Hi dan,still looking good after six months,hopefully I will be  there again this year. 
Happy days john


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 May 2009)

Thanks everyone, i really like it, it makes a change from the norm. 





			
				andy said:
			
		

> Any ideas what species of Betta they are Dan ?


They are just average, red veil tail.


			
				samc said:
			
		

> nice little jungle. nice size cube too, bet thats nice to scape
> 
> oh and whats the big one too the right


Thats my 80cm, it's looking good actually, i'm franticly trying to get it ready for that IAPLC. It's got a 150w halide over it with a marine lamp in it 


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Liking the Cube Dan but do prefer the one on the left
> I will be at FOF this year for sure


Happy days mate, it should be another good one.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 May 2009)

Nice work brother. 
Ive always loved this, im not a jungle massive fan, but this is real nice.

Dans style of planting is cool, which makes this look better than the rest of the jungles out there.

Boh!


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 May 2009)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Nice work brother.
> Ive always loved this, im not a jungle massive fan, but this is real nice.
> 
> Dans style of planting is cool, which makes this look better than the rest of the jungles out there.
> ...


Thanks pal, I'll pay ya next week LOL.


----------



## George Farmer (8 May 2009)

I'm a recent convert to nano jungles and this one is a great reflection why...

Top drawer as always mate. 

Love the PFK blog too...


----------



## ziperzip (8 May 2009)

Nice tank  Guys I live in Canada and there is nothing here  I mean  nano lighting fixtures !! where I can order same fixtures like 11w Arcpod and 18w LED or other models or  brands?


----------



## Dan Crawford (8 May 2009)

The Green Machine will prolly ship to you? Drop them a PM, they do arc pods. The LEDs I have are a bit random, they are from Aqua FX and they change colour   I just set them to White and they do the job.


----------



## StevenA (17 May 2009)

Great work Dan as always    I'm definately a fan of jungles, especially nano's. Look forward to seeing the next one


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2009)

Hi,

Love this. These optiwhite tanks are so classy. Deffo going to invest in a couple for my new flat.

Can you fill me in on the other hardware you use on the tank? is it filtered at all? If so how does the jungle cope with flow, does it all get flattened? what is the actual volume of the tank?

Best regards,
John


----------



## Dan Crawford (19 May 2009)

Hi mate, I'm glad you like it and yes, optiwhites rock, it positively shines in between two float glass tanks. The tank is filtered by a Fluval 105 with cal aqua lilly pipes. The flow does flatten out the softer stems like HM but it seems ok for it. The actual volume is 27l. I dose easy carbo and TPN+ when i remember but i'd try for 1ml of each per day. I hope that helps.
Cheers


----------

